# total cichlid newbie :: 2 IDs needed



## newflavour (Nov 26, 2008)

hey folks, i got these guys as little babies ages ago (about the size of a pinky finger nail). they've grown up and now I'm trying to ID them any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## newflavour (Nov 26, 2008)

ok I think the lighter coloured one is "Labeotropheus fuelleborni (Chidunga)"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1693

i think.....I'm still hunting an id the for darker fellas.  any help appreciated.

updated pics:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Labeotropheus I do not think so no snout I can see.
Think its a Metriaclima but which one?
lombardoi half way through its colour change?


----------



## newflavour (Nov 26, 2008)

they change colour? oh my, I do have a lot to learn about these fellas. I've been a tetra and angel fan for some time now and not paid much attention to these guys until now - now that they are grown. might you also be suggesting that they are still quite young?


----------



## newflavour (Nov 26, 2008)

they darker ones started out looking like this:









the lighter one started out looking like this:


----------



## newflavour (Nov 26, 2008)

oh, time between photos is 6 months.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep a lombardoi (quite poorly bred I am afraid to say. In a really good one the five bars are evenly spaced and unbroken. Some TB have 6 bars but its kind of not how they "should" be )
What size is he?
lombardoi males get to 6" go bright yellow and become very aggressive.
Prob is lone dominant females can start to turn yellow too.
So I can not say the sex for sure just by looking at a photo.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a male lombardoi... look at the finnage.

The others appear to be some type of Haplochromis hybrid, not sure which yet.


----------



## st.jimme26 (Aug 18, 2007)

sweet tank setup I like the cool "landslide" look, but I hope you have really good biological filtration cause there dosen't seem to be any substrate...just saying, cause your tank and cichlids look great!!!

the darker one in the photo of it coming out from behind a clay pot is probably a malawi peacock of some type, I have no experience with these so I dont know what kind it is...but it might give you a head start to look around on the profiles.


----------



## steve426 (Nov 23, 2008)

The darker one is a Haplochromis, possibly a member of the copadichromis family. Azerus hybrid or something.


----------



## pastrycook3 (Jul 1, 2007)

Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania"

Thats what the markings look like to me on your hap, though who knows if its pure.


----------



## newflavour (Nov 26, 2008)

as promised here's some more pics of the cichlid tank (which use to be "crouching tiger" ages ago). I've tried to capture what we saw up in barney gorge, near the lower portals. It's pretty close, except for the plant - which came from colleges crossing. It has two caves for the fellas to hang out in and escape the water flow.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

how small is that tank? im afraid it looks waaaay to small.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

The tank looks great :thumb: and it's so cute how the male kenyi is being nice with the other fish (for now..don't look for it to last :lol: ). You'll need a bigger tank eventually but for now it looks great (I'd loose the kenyi before trouble starts though).


----------

